# Best Aquarium Size (Informal Poll)



## Nano Nano (Oct 18, 2007)

*What sized aquarium do you think makes the best all around (practical) planted tank size and why?*



I have somewhat limited experience but I'm leaning towards the 40 gallon breeder. 

It provides decent front to back depth for scaping. :wink: 
Is a standard width for easy lighting options.:icon_surp 
Its large enough to hold a nice variety of fish or a nice sized shoal.:icon_lol: 
Its weight is still pretty safe even for an upper level apartment. (Don't be cheap get the renters insurance. :biggrin: )


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

*we debated this ad nauseum last year;*
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/38089-best-tank-size.html?highlight=aquarium


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

For me it would be the ADA 120-P :hihi: 120cm x 45cm x 45cm or roughly 48"x18"x18"

Dimensions are perfect, and at roughly 65g, you just need to know how the floor joists are positioned, and set the tank perpendicular to it and not have to worry (I'm in a 2nd floor apartment myself).


----------



## Nano Nano (Oct 18, 2007)

spypet,


> *we debated this ad nauseum last year;*
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/eq...light=aquarium


There are some good points in that thread about depth and reach, but the author was looking for a 120 gallon tank... I wouldn't want that monster upstairs from me while I'm sleeping lol, not exactly practical imo but that's sort of why I started the thread. :biggrin:


----------



## ralph50 (Oct 20, 2007)

I would say 55 gallon 48 X 12 X 16 (I think)

They are fairly common and not very expensive.

You also don't need a dolley to move them around.

Things get pricier when you get to the 75 gallon + range.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

I have not had a 40g breeder tank, but I want that to be my next non-nano planted tank. I think the footprint of this tank is excellent for aquascaping. Narrower tanks (like 55g) tend to hinder aquascaping IMO.

If I had to choose a 4ft tank, I'd go with a 75g over a 55g for the extra depth.


----------



## Nano Nano (Oct 18, 2007)

ralf50,

Good point about not needing a dolly to move it lol... I'm not a young guy any more and that's a factor for me. When I sold my 125 (6' long) it took forever to break it down and then a couple of guys to carry it out.

I am not sure how heavy an empty 55 gallon tank weighs but I'm guessing thats about my limit solo.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I've had a 55, and while they are inexpensive, and fairly easy to carry, It is horrendous to scape. Way too narrow, that 6 inches makes a huge difference.

For a rimless open top tank it has to be the ADA 120-P.


----------



## ralph50 (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree with your comments on the 55. 

I went from a 55 to 75 and now 90.

I liike the 90 best and it has the same footprint as the 75.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I think a 40 gal breeder is a nice size for a smaller tank. If you want bigger I would suggest a 75 or 90. I haven't seen a 90 but I have bother a 75 and a 40 breeder (along with 20L, 20H, 29, 55, and a 120). Out of all of them 40 breeder is probably my favorite size for a non ada tank.


----------



## bgoodwins (May 3, 2007)

spypet said:


> *we debated this ad nauseum last year;*
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/38089-best-tank-size.html?highlight=aquarium


Hahahahah, looks like no one really cares eh?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I have a 55, it is pretty hard to scape, but not impossible. If I were to do it over again, I would have gone with a 75. I just saw a complete setup on craigslist that was cheaper than what I have paid slowly looking for bargains on my current setup


----------



## Nano Nano (Oct 18, 2007)

fishscale,


> I have a 55, it is pretty hard to scape, but not impossible. If I were to do it over again, I would have gone with a 75. I just saw a complete setup on craigslist that was cheaper than what I have paid slowly looking for bargains on my current setup


I had a 55 a long time ago when I got my first Oscar, and it was a great tank when he was small lol but as time when on and he grew up it got to the point he could hardly turn around because it just didn't have enough front to back depth. My friends tank was a 50 gallon, and although it was a full foot shorter in width, he had several extra inches in front to back depth that seemed to make all the difference for his Oscar.

Thats when I decided to step up to a 125 gallon lol, but after having that tank for some time I finally decided to scale back (pardon the pun) and figure out a more practical size. And I was bitten by the planted tank bug lol. I don't mind trimming, but didn't think I wanted to trim a 125 every week.

Plus the wife wants to rearange the furniture like every month lol, and you just can't put a 125 anywhere. :help:


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

For a smaller tank size, I'd prefer the 50, 58, or 65 to the 40 breeder. A 40 breeder is only 16 inches tall, and that doesn't leave much height before the plants are spreading across the surface.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

I really like my 50 gallon. The extra depth is very nice


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Mpodolan,

What are the dimentions on your 50gal? I just had a look at the thread in your signature, and I like the look. I am wanting something bigger, but it would be nice if I could just scale up without having to buy everything new.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

I believe it is 36"X18"X18". It really allows for some chances to create depth in an aquascape (that is, if I was better at scaping). I've been having fun experimenting with different plants and placements


----------



## mabviper (Mar 31, 2007)

I have a 35G tank and it's fairly difficult to scape. I think 75G looks great. You'll have lots of space for both plants and fish.


----------



## Nano Nano (Oct 18, 2007)

mabviper,

I think the 75 looks nice too but for me the weight becomes a bit of a factor.


----------



## Beancurd (Apr 25, 2007)

I am glad I got the 75 that I did. The footprint is great. 

The depth was worth it to me for having to ask for help to move it when I have had to.


----------

